# ingeniero agrónomo



## diegogramuglia

Hace mucho vengo escribiendo mi profesión de Ingeniero Agrónomo como Agronomist Engineer pero he visto otras alternativas y no sé cual es la que mejor encaja, a ver si me ayudan.
Otras vistas son:
Agricultural Engineer
Agronomist (solo)
Agronomical Engineer
Engineer Agronomist

A ver los expertos que dicen...


----------



## Lalajuela

Agricultural Engineer o Agronomist. El ejemplo que escribiste no sirve porque 
agronomist es un sustantivo, y no debes tener dos ¡Espero que te ayude!


----------



## loladamore

You can say *Agronomer*.
*Agricultural Engineers* develop machinery and equipment for agriculture. Is that what you studied?

As far as I know, many former "Agronomy" programmes are now called *Plant *or* Horticultural* *Science*.


----------



## diegogramuglia

Agronomer, otro mas para la lista.
Yo he buscado muchos CV en Internet y el quye encuentro con mayor frecuencia es 
Agronomist Engineer y Agricultural Engineer. 

Lalajuela, vos queres decir que agronomist y engineer no pueden ir juntos porque son dos sustantivos?

Hasta ahora por lo que me dicen la que más me convence es Agricultural Engineer.
Denme mas opiniones por favor que es muy importante poner correctamente la profesion de uno.

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos por la amable colaboración!!!!


----------



## Lalajuela

Sí Diego, el problema con lo que escribiste es que agronomist y engineer son sustantivos. En frente de engineer necesitas un adjetivo para describir a cúal tipo de engineer refieres. La combinación que escribiste sería algo como "ingeniero agricultor" - dos sustantivos. Leí de nuevo lo que estás tratando de traducir y me di cuenta que yo no sé bien (en inglés o español) la diferencia entre "agricultural" y "agronomical." Después de leer algo, estoy de acuerdo con loladamore- creo que vos sos un Agronomical Engineer. Agricultural Engineers inventan máquinas y technología para agricultura, mientras que Agronomical Engineers trabajan más con la tierra. No sé cúal vos hacés, pero espero que eso te ayude. Saludos


----------



## loladamore

_Agronomical Engineering_ me suena a traducción. Donde encuentro ese nombre en internet se refiere a la carrera que estudió alguien en una institución que no es de habla inglesa, esto es, es una traducción de Ingienería Agrónoma, pero no es como se llama en inglés.


----------



## Mate

Pregunto ¿Qué hay de malo en poner _agronomist_? ¿Es incorrecto?¿No se entiende?


----------



## diegogramuglia

Loladamore, gracais por tus aportes, son muy interesantes. Ahora cual es el problema que Agronomical Engineer te suene a traducción si justamente eso es lo que estoy haciendo, traducir un título universitario que no es propio de EEUU. Quizás en EEUU la carrera equivalente reciba el título de Agronomist pero no tengo idea que es correcto en el curriculum poner el nombre de la carrera equivalente en EEUU o una traducción del verdadero título que yo he obtenido. Que piensas?

MAteamargo, no creo que haya un problema, solo estoy buscando la traducción más ajustada y no tengo idea si agronomist lo es. Vos pensás que si? Me sería util que me dieras tus argumentos de porque si.

Gracias por ayudarme....


----------



## Mate

diegogramuglia said:


> Loladamore, gracais por tus aportes, son muy interesantes. Ahora cual es el problema que Agronomical Engineer te suene a traducción si justamente eso es lo que estoy haciendo, traducir un título universitario que no es propio de EEUU. Quizás en EEUU la carrera equivalente reciba el título de Agronomist pero no tengo idea que es correcto en el curriculum poner el nombre de la carrera equivalente en EEUU o una traducción del verdadero título que yo he obtenido. Que piensas?
> 
> MAteamargo, no creo que haya un problema, solo estoy buscando la traducción más ajustada y no tengo idea si agronomist lo es. Vos pensás que si? Me sería util que me dieras tus argumentos de porque si.
> 
> Gracias por ayudarme....


 
Te voy a hablar de "carnicero" a "verdulero" . 

Simplemente siempre lo he visto así. Durante más de 12 años he presidido distintas ONGs dedicadas a la AO (agricultura orgánica) y he recorrido buena parte del mundo representando a dichas organizaciones. 

En todos los congresos y conferencias a las que asistí, presentaban con ese título a tus colegas. 

Además, como la AO es relativamente nueva en la Argentina, tuve que leer una cantidad de papers y libros acerca del tema; en todos ellos los agrónomos figuraban como _agronomists._

Espero haberte ayudado

Un saludo 
Mate


----------



## Mate

diegogramuglia said:


> Hace mucho vengo escribiendo mi profesión de Ingeniero Agrónomo como Agronomist Engineer pero he visto otras alternativas y no sé cual es la que mejor encaja, a ver si me ayudan.
> Otras vistas son:
> 
> Agricultural Engineer - 350.000 apariciones en Google, referido en Wikipedia a diseño de maquinaria para el agro.
> 
> Agronomist (solo) - 1.130.000 ap. en Google
> 
> Agronomical Engineer - 525 ap. en Google
> 
> Engineer Agronomist - 1.210 ap. en Google
> 
> A ver los expertos que dicen...


 
Agronomer: figura en Gooogle 48.100 veces, en páginas escritas en algo que parece ser danés o finlandés. 

Lola: ponerse a pensar un viernes a la medianoche...bueh, por esta vez pasa.


----------



## loladamore

*Agronomist* está perfectamente bien y por todo lo que dice Mate, creo que es lo que corresponde aquí. En aquellos años en mi universidad  llamaban _agronomers_ a los agrónomos, pero como ya había comentado, ya ni se habla de _Agronomy_ allá, sino _Plant Science_, _Horticultural Science_, y hasta _Soil Science_ en el contexto de la agronomía (aunque este último por lo general se refiere a cuestiones de geología, pero por el nombre tan amplio que tiene, también puede estar relacionado con los cultivos cuando se estudia en conjunto con uno de los primeros).

En cuanto a 'suena a traducción', lo que quise decir (y no dije por la flojera de pensar tanto en viernes a la medianoche - de veras, no sé porque le prendí siquiera a la computadora después de aquellas copas) es que si existe una carrera análoga, entonces mejor usar su nombre en vez de usar un término de _traduccionés_, así como, por ejemplo, en inglés hablamos de _teaching_ y muy rara vez de _pedagogy_.

Pero bueno, no quiero revolverle más, Diego. ¡Mejor hazle caso a Mate y ya!


----------



## YANKA

Yo tuve el mismo dilema y me quede con Agronomic Engineer, ya que Agronomics is the agricultural Science that specifically deals with land usage. And Agronomist es la persona, no el titulo. Me parece necesario el Engineer para darle mas peso. Solo una opinion mas. me gustaria saber que piensan.


----------



## Mate

YANKA said:


> Yo tuve el mismo dilema y me quede con Agronomic Engineer, ya que Agronomics is the agricultural Science that specifically deals with land usage. And Agronomist es la persona, no el titulo. Me parece necesario el Engineer para darle mas peso. Solo una opinion mas. me gustaria saber que piensan.


Yanka, con todo respeto y no lo tomes a mal, el peso lo da el currículum. Tu formación, los cursos, seminarios y congresos en los que has participado o los que has dictado, los trabajos publicados, etc. 

Pero por sobre todo esto cuentan los logros obtenidos en el ejercicio de tu profesión. 

Un saludo - Mate


----------



## YANKA

Tenes toda la razon pero cuando te preguntan que sos no podes darle el curriculum etc etc y me parece que es mejor decir que sos Agronomic Engineer que solo Agronomist, especialmete para el que no sabe cual es el core curriculum de la carrera. Vale lo mismo si sos enfermera/o, sos LPN, RN or CNA? yo particularmente querria explicar si soy RN. Pero fuera de mi creencia no te parece apropiado decir Agronomic Engineer? ya que eso era el debate, no mi opinion. Gracias vecino


----------



## Mate

"Agronomic Engineer" aparece 617 veces en Google. Sugiero entrar en algunos sitios para comprobar que en la mayoría de países de habla inglesa es una carrera corta (3 años) con un nombre largo. En cambio "agronomist" es un nombre corto (y nada pomposo) que casi todos identifican con una carrera larga y altamente calificada.


----------



## Nicosss

Puedo agregarle otra cuestión al asunto?? Por lo que leí la opción más valedera sería "agronomist". Mi dilema es cómo abrebiar el título para ponerlo en una tarjeta personal.
En castellano: Ing. Agr. ....
In english: ???  (antes o depués del nombre? separado o no con una coma?)


----------



## Mate

*Certified Crop Adviser (CCA)* - Search for a local expert using the term "CCA" followed by a dash and the local board’s *abbreviation*. For example, enter "CCA-PP" for the prairie provinces of Canada. View a list of local board abbreviations at: www.agronomy.org/cca/local.html
*Certified Professional Soil Scientist (CPSS)*
*Certified Professional Soil Classifier (CPSC)*
*Certified Professional Agronomist (CPAg) *
Fuentes: *https://portal.sciencesocieties.org/BuyersGuide/ProfessionalSearch.aspx?Token* 

http://www.swcs.org/en/members/cont..._ceus/certified_professional_agronomist_cpag/

Saludos - Mate


----------



## Pakito

Yo tengo el mismo problema, por lo que he leido casi depende de la especialidad que hayas cursado (agropecuaria, maquinaria,etc)
un amigo de whasington me dijo que en su pais era akgo asi como farming industries, lo siento si esto solo añade una variante mas a tu lista
espero que te ayude
saludos


----------



## Fergonza

Mi contribución: Después de graduarme de Ingeniero Agrónomo en Argentina, hacer un Master en Agricultural Economics en USA y vivir y trabajar en España, he decidio traducir mi profesión como "Agronomical Engineer".¿Porque? En USA hay 2 carreras muy diferenciadas; Agronomy y Agricultural Engineering. Los primeros estudian "agrotecnia" y los segundos "ingenieria aplicada a la agricultura", es decir son puramente ingenieros. En latinoamérica y más todavía en España, la carrera combina la agrotecnia con la ingenieria. Por ejemplo, en España, un ingeniero agrónomo, y aquí empiezan las orientaciones o "majors", puede diseñar edificios e instalaciones rurales, redes de riego, etc. Esto es impensado para un "Agronomist" en USA. Por último, en la Web de la universidad donde me gradué, Universidad Nacional de Córdoba, versión en inglés, mi carrera se traduce como "Agronomical Engineer". Ah, y nos olvidemos que en el mundo hispano, lo de ingeniero queda bien.


----------



## Serrana6

Lo que he encontrado es que el término agricultural incluye la parte de agricultura y la agropecuaria también, cosa que la palabra agronomist no.
Considero que es importante poner Engineer porque no es lo mismo una licenciatura a un título de ingeniero, como no es lo mismo decir agronomist expert que para nosotros sería perito agrónomo y no ingeniero.
En suma, en mi opinión, lo más correcto es Agricultural Engineer.
Suerte 



diegogramuglia said:


> Agronomer, otro mas para la lista.
> Yo he buscado muchos CV en Internet y el quye encuentro con mayor frecuencia es
> Agronomist Engineer y Agricultural Engineer.
> 
> Lalajuela, vos queres decir que agronomist y engineer no pueden ir juntos porque son dos sustantivos?
> 
> Hasta ahora por lo que me dicen la que más me convence es Agricultural Engineer.
> Denme mas opiniones por favor que es muy importante poner correctamente la profesion de uno.
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias a todos por la amable colaboración!!!!


----------



## colao

Saludos a todos

Bueno en mi caso tengo un titulo que en todo latinoamerica se conoce como Ingeniero Agrónomo, pero resulta que en el caso de USA cuando hablas de "Agricultural Engineer" no es lo mismo. Como alguien comentó anteriormente, "Agricultural Engineer" es una rama que estudia la fabricación y funcionamiento de maquinarias y equipos agricolas. 

Por lo general en USA cuando tienes que redactar una hoja de vida o CV en donde quieres resaltar que eres ingerniero agronomo, entonces pones así: *B.S. in agricultural sciences* o* Bachelor Science in agricultural sciencies* que es lo mismo. 
Cuando estas en campo como asesor o consultor entonces se te cataloga como un*: Agriculture Consultant *
** 
*Espero que mi comentario les sirva de provecho.*


----------



## María Brandán

Fergonza said:


> Mi contribución: Después de graduarme de Ingeniero Agrónomo en Argentina, hacer un Master en Agricultural Economics en USA y vivir y trabajar en España, he decidio traducir mi profesión como "Agronomical Engineer".¿Porque? En USA hay 2 carreras muy diferenciadas; Agronomy y Agricultural Engineering. Los primeros estudian "agrotecnia" y los segundos "ingenieria aplicada a la agricultura", es decir son puramente ingenieros. En latinoamérica y más todavía en España, la carrera combina la agrotecnia con la ingenieria. Por ejemplo, en España, un ingeniero agrónomo, y aquí empiezan las orientaciones o "majors", puede diseñar edificios e instalaciones rurales, redes de riego, etc. Esto es impensado para un "Agronomist" en USA. Por último, en la Web de la universidad donde me gradué, Universidad Nacional de Córdoba, versión en inglés, mi carrera se traduce como "Agronomical Engineer". Ah, y nos olvidemos que en el mundo hispano, lo de ingeniero queda bien.


----------



## María Brandán

Necesitaría saber si pongo *Agricultural Engineer and M.S. in Agrarian Economy* está bien. (Ingeniero Agrónomo y Magíster en Economía Agraria)
Agradecería comentarios


----------



## Mate

María Brandán said:


> Necesitaría saber si pongo *Agricultural Engineer and M.S. in Agrarian Economy* está bien. (Ingeniero Agrónomo y Magíster en Economía Agraria)
> Agradecería comentarios


Hola:

La primera de tus preguntas ya ha sido tratada en este mismo hilo. Si bien no se llegó a una opinión unánime, hay varias opciones entre las cuales puedes elegir la que mejor te suene.

En cuanto a tu segunda pregunta (Magíster en Economía Agraria), sugiero que abras un hilo nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## María Brandán

Gracias. Así lo haré.


----------



## Sandriux

Buenas noches.
Agradeceré su ayuda para traducir "Se le otorga el título de Ingeniero Agrónomo en el grado Académico de Licenciatura".  Mi traducción dice: "Awarded the title of Agronomist Engineer in the degree as a Bacherlor of Science" o será Bacherlor of Arts???   O se dice  "Awarded the title of BS (or BA) Agronomist Engineer".  O ninguna de las anteriores... Pls help!
Muchas gracias!!!
Sandra


----------



## vicdark

B.Sc. Agricultural Engineering
o
B.Sc. Agronomy

En EE.UU. (y me imagino que en muchos otros países) son dos profesiones diferentes. La primera se ocupa de la maquinaria agrícola y las construcciones rurales. La segunda se dedica a la producción de cultivos.


----------



## Sandriux

Thank you very much, this really helps.
Sandriux


----------



## Fernando_A

Bueno, este tema es antiguo, pero quiero contribuir por lo mismo que soy  Ingeniero Agrícola con un hermano que es Agrónomo, y quiero  corresponder con este foro que ayuda tanto.

Como ya se dijo, el  Agrónomo (Agronomist) es el profesional que se encarga de la producción  vegetal que involucra cultivo, genética, fertilización, suelos, etc. Por  su parte, el Ingeniero Agrícola (Agricultural Engineer) es el  especialista que aplica las soluciones de ingeniería (hidráulica, civil,  mecánica, química, etc.) en el medio rural. Son profesiones  completamente diferenciadas.

Hay dos temas que es necesario que se tenga en cuenta para una adecuada interpretación o correcta traducción:

Primero,  que en USA y otros países, al Agrónomo no se le considera Ingeniero  sino Científico, por lo tanto es obvio que ellos no otorgan el título de  Agronomical Engineer o Agronomist Engineer, esos son inventos. Acá en  Latinomérica, siempre tan rebuscados y pomposos, a los Agrónomos se le  da el "título" de Ingeniero como medallita, pero estrictamente hablando,  los Agrónomos no son Ingenieros.

Como segundo punto, otra cosa  que hay que entender, es que la profesión madre en el campo es la  Agronomía, y de ella se desprendieron otras ramas que ahora son  especialidades independientes, como la Ingeniería Agrícola (eso fue en  USA), la Zootecnia, Ingeniería de Alimentos, la Economía Agrícola, la  Sociología Rural, etc. Esta especialización se da en USA y se expande a  otros países, pero no en todos; en muchos persiste la vieja carrera de  la Agronomía generalista que abarca todas las especialidades, incluyendo  temas de ingeniería como estructuras, irrigaciones, maquinaría, etc.

Por  lo tanto en varios países puede existir por ejemplo un profesional  agrónomo especialista en ingeniería hidráulica o en diseño de  estructuras, que en otro país eso puede equivaler a un titulación de  ingeniero agrícola. Ese profesional seguramente se sentirá mejor con que  lo llamen Ingeniero, y si convalida su título en USA probablemente lo  acepten como Ingeniero Agrícola y no como Agrónomo.

Por lo tanto  en mi opinión, si el profesional Agrónomo tiene una orientación a los  cultivos y temas relacionados, su título equivalente es el de *Agronomist*  (a secas). Por el contrario, si tiene una orientación a temas de  ingeniería (irrigaciones, estructuras, maquinaria, etc.) su título  equivalente sería el de *Agricultural Engineer*. No usen otros porque a mi entender se hace el ridículo y nadie los entendería.

Saludos.


----------



## Mate

No podría estar más de acuerdo con lo arriba expresado.


----------



## vicdark

Igualmente, concuerdo plenamente con lo expresado por Fernando_A. Y puedo añadir algo más. Me gradué de "Ingeniero Agrónomo" en una universidade del Brasil a fines de los 60 y emigré a los EE.UU. a comienzos de los 70. En ese entonces, la enseñanza de la carrera de "Ingeniero Agrónomo" en las universidades latinoamericanas (al menos en la que yo estudié)  no era de ingeniero ni de agrónomo, sino más bien de lo que yo considero como "Agricultura General". Cuando decidí hacer un postgrado en una "_Land Grant University_" de los EE.UU., descubrí que existe la carrera de _"General Agriculture_" cuyos egresados reciben el titulo de _"General Agriculturalist"._


----------



## rodelu2

A riesgo de que sea un regionalismo, distinguimos entre *"ganadería" *y *"agricultura"* (bichos y plantas) y en Uruguay las dos cosas atiende el Ingeniero Agrónomo. 
Entonces según el post de Fernando A el Ingeniero Agrícola se ocupa de Ingeniería Civil, Ingeniería Química e Ingeniería Mecánica: ni bichos ni plantas.
 Y el "Agronomist" se ocupa de cuanto tenga que ver con vegetales y aparentemente solamente de ello; cómo se llama entonces (en Español y en Inglés) al graduado universitario que se ocupa de ganadería?


----------



## Fernando_A

rodelu2, en mi país y varios de L.A. donde la Agronomía se ha desprendido en especializaciones, la ganadaría la ven los Zootecnistas, y también los Veterinarios. Los primeros tienen una visión más amplia de la ganadería estrictamente; es decir, la producción animal para fines alimenticios. Los segundos se focalizan más en las enfermedades y también abarcan a las mascotas domésticas, a diferencia de los Zootecnistas.

En inglés (al menos en USA) la carrera es *Animal Science*, el grado/degree que se otorga es* BSc Animal Science*. A diferencia de la Zootecnia, esta carrera incluye todos los animales relacionados con el hombre, es más general.


----------



## Agronigo

Hola a todos.

Después de leer todas las opiniones del hilo veo dos discusiones en una; por un lado la conveniencia de traducir un título que no existe en todos los países o utilizar lo más cercano que exista en el país donde va destinada la traducción; y por otro lado la traducción en sí misma.

Antes de nada, creo que lo primero es intentar explicar la diferencia entre agricultura y agronomía. Agricultura es el "arte de cultivar la tierra" (RAE), es decir, de producir. Por lo tanto el agricultor sería el profesional especializado en la producción vegetal, como decía Fernando A: 





Fernando_A said:


> ...profesional que se encarga de la producción vegetal que involucra cultivo, genética, fertilización, suelos, etc


 Esto es lo que yo traduciría como _Agronomist_.

La agronomía es el conjunto de conocimientos derivados de las ciencias exactas, físicas, económicas... que se aplican a la agricultura y a la ganadería. A esto hacía referencia rodelu2:





rodelu2 said:


> ...distinguimos entre *"ganadería" *y *"agricultura"* (bichos y plantas) y ... las dos cosas atiende el Ingeniero Agrónomo


En muchos países, la formación agronómica está enfocada desde un punto de vista científico (como en muchos países latinoamericanos) y en otros se le da un enfoque de ingeniería (como en Europa), pero incluyendo siempre tanto la componente vegetal como la animal. De esta diferencia de enfoque surge la diversidad de titulaciones, como BSc o Ingeniero.

Por esto último, creo que no es bueno adaptar títulos adoptando la nomenclatura local. Cada carrera/curso/estudio tiene unas connotaciones diferentes según el país (e incluso la universidad) donde se impartan. Así que yo recomiendo traducir lo que uno realmente ha estudiado, para evitar que den por hechos conocimientos que no tenemos, o que obvien otros que sí que tenemos.

En cuanto a la traducción en sí, para traducir el título de ingeniero agrónomo yo me decantaría por mantener el término *engineer *para indicar el enfoque a ingeniería de lo estudiado (en contraposición al enfoque científico), acompañado de *agronomical *para no dejar fuera la ganadería. Si en tus estudios no se incluyó la ganadería, podrías optar por _agricultural_.

Espero no haber líado más el debate.

Saludos para todos.


----------



## jotape14

Soy estudiante avanzado de Ing. Agronomo en Uruguay, tengo pensado emigrar a seguir estudiando y trabajar a NZ, y me surgio la misma duda para mi CV.
Luego de buscar encontre que no hay un nombre especifico para traducir la carrera, hay que buscar las carreras que hay en el país al cual vas a presentar tu CV y elegir la que más se adapte.

por ejemplo en NZ yo encontre esto:
Agricultural/Horticultural Scientist

Agricultural/Horticultural Scientist es lo que mas se adapta a lo que hacemos Ing. Agronomo en Uruguay.

Espero que le sirva a quien lo lea.

Saludos,


----------

